# "Pre-Assembled" Equipment



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

*Glue*

Brushy Mountain Bee Farm glues ALL of their preassembled wood products. Walter Kelley Company glues NONE any of their preassembled equipment.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Would staples hold without glue? 

I glue, and have been told that the glue does more than any other part of the fastening system, but I don't know about staples.

Keith


----------



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

Keith Benson said:


> Would staples hold without glue?
> 
> I glue, and have been told that the glue does more than any other part of the fastening system, but I don't know about staples.
> 
> Keith


The wood will break before the glue joint. I think that the main purpose of brad nails is to hold the wood in place while the glue dries. I started using Borden's white glue in 1963. I now use Titebond III for my supers and Titebond II for my frames.

Titebond says that there must be between 3/1000” and 5/1000” space for their glue to work. Therefore, when I use clamps I stop applying pressure when about 1/8” of glue squirts out of the glue joint. The glue will not work if you clamp the joint too tightly. Be sure to glue both ends of the glue joint. 

The best glue joint is from long grain to long grain; however, we do not have a choice on beekeeping equipment. By the way, do not keep your glue outside in freezing weather. I lost over a gallon of Titebond 2 when the temperature outside dropped below freezing.

Nails will eventually work loose. I have had lots of experience in that department. It wasn't that many years ago (early 1960s) that beekeepers used all nails and no glue. I remember some of that equipment working loose. I recently had some preassembled bottom boards from Kelley come loose because the bottom boards were not glued. 

I use 1" staples in frames. I also countersink hot dipped galvanized S/T hardboard siding nails into hive bodies. I do not use any nails provided by the bee supply companies.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

"Pre-assembled" is one of those terms that makes no sense to me. 

Just what is "pre-assembled"? It would seem that something is either assembled, or unassembled.

If it's unassembled, that would be "pre-assembled" wouldn't it?

If it's already assembled, how can it be "pre..", since it already is assembled?

Aren't hives either unassembled or assembled, without any of that "pre"-tentiousness necessary?


----------



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

coyote said:


> "Pre-assembled" is one of those terms that makes no sense to me.
> 
> Just what is "pre-assembled"? It would seem that something is either assembled, or unassembled.
> 
> ...


"Pre-assembled" is the term used by some bee supply houses. Preassembled = assembled at the factory.


----------



## John F (Dec 9, 2005)

Coyote, LOL, I agree.

Keith,

Imagine a 1/4 inch board being attached to a 2x4. You could choose a 2 inch brad which would hold pretty well in the 2x4 but a bit less than 1/4 inch in the thin board. The top of the brad will easily pull through. A staple will grab a bundle of fibers and both ends are stuck in the 2x4 and eliminate one failure mode. (orient the staple cross grain)

I get my frames from Kelley's and they are tight enough that I just glue them, no staples or brads or nails. I drive brads in my boxes to hold until the glue sets. I use titebond III for open time.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

coyote said:


> "Pre-assembled" is one of those terms that makes no sense to me. Just what is "pre-assembled"? It would seem that something is either assembled, or unassembled. If it's unassembled, that would be "pre-assembled" wouldn't it? If it's already assembled, how can it be "pre..", since it already is assembled? Aren't hives either unassembled or assembled, without any of that "pre"-tentiousness necessary?


This is like some weird Stephen Wright thing. 

Keith


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>This is like some weird Stephen Wright thing.

So I wasn't the only one who thought that


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> >This is like some weird Stephen Wright thing.
> 
> So I wasn't the only one who thought that


I can't help it. It's one of those nonsense constructs that adds nothing to our understanding. To me, it's like asking someone if they have any ice, and having them tell you "Yeah, but it's not frozen yet...".


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

In school, every period ends with a bell. Every sentence ends with a period.
Every crime ends with a sentence. -- Steven Wright

http://www.weather.net/zarg/ZarPages/stevenWright.html


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

*I'm in "agreeance"*



coyote said:


> I can't help it. It's one of those nonsense constructs that adds nothing to our understanding. To me, it's like asking someone if they have any ice, and having them tell you "Yeah, but it's not frozen yet...".


I agree. A buddy of mine brought up a good example...go look up "Agreeance"


----------



## Jack21222 (May 29, 2007)

coyote said:


> I can't help it. It's one of those nonsense constructs that adds nothing to our understanding. To me, it's like asking someone if they have any ice, and having them tell you "Yeah, but it's not frozen yet...".


Ugh, I hate hijacking threads, but this conjures up a Mitch Hedberg joke.

"A friend asked if I wanted a frozen banana, I said 'No... but I want a regular banana later so... yeah...' "


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

A conclusion is the place where you got tired of thinking.
-- Steven Wright

I will continue to use glue.

Keith


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

if you pay for installation and they do it after it arrives, do you get a fence post assembled?


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

Other nice examples: "Irregardless" and "inflammable" . . . .


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Since we are griping about poorly made equipment, I have an old 20 frame extractor that one has to be double jointed to be able to fit frames into because all the bars are so close together. When I am finished extracting, the bottom has no slope and the honey gate is 1/2" above the bottom. A big batch of factory made frames I own is about 1/8" wider than normal and jam up in my uncapper. One batch of 2nd hand supers I have are built like Fort Knox but the frames hang 1/8" below the bottom of the box and too low in the rabbit which is covered in very thick molded sheet metal, they will take two hours each to correct. All of these items came "preassembled".


----------



## Robert166 (Mar 12, 2005)

Barry Digman said:


> I can't help it. It's one of those nonsense constructs that adds nothing to our understanding. To me, it's like asking someone if they have any ice, and having them tell you "Yeah, but it's not frozen yet...".


One I that I always shake my head at is the signs fish markets or street vendors display *"Fresh Fish*." Well, what else would it be?


----------

